# hi, who has the low down on a pc



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

im new on here and was looking to get a pc, im happy enough to order it but i was hoping some of you guys who have been at it for a while could suggest the best sort of package to order and what sort of bits and pieces are essential for swirl removal, waxing glazing etc etc. 

also if anyone has a bit of spare time and a pc and fancies doing my bonnet i'd love to see the results.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Evening, I have a pc going by your location you aren't too far im sure from me (Tandragee). Ronnie just bought a new DeWalt machine so we could show you both and see what you think. I have both 4" and 6" pads with menzerna FF and IP. 

Im sure we could sort out something.

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea I have the Dewalt with 6" sonus pads and a full compliment of Menzerma products to have a go with.... If ur close by im sure we could sort something out.... Oh by the way Clarke I must give ur pads and Menz back will give u a shout tomorow!!!


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

that would be great, well im at home in armagh town and i work in newry, the basic jist is i'm looking one for christmas and need the best advice on what to order but the missus needs convincing that 2ton on a polisher isnt totally insane, if you guys dont mind i'll pm you my number and maybe sort something out. via the old dog and bone


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no probs m8 any time!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

No worries.


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

i havent posted enough to use the pm system yet guys so my number and please no perverts calling its 07515833858 to either text or call to maybe arrange some sort of meeting. cheers guys.


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

i'd just like to say a big thanks to ronnie and cgraham2k for thier time tonight showing me just what a pc can do, thanks guys.


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

if i can do anything for you just let me know


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

No probs it was a good nights craic and it was good to see the PC against the Dewalt... now just to get the rest of her looking the same!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

No worries 

Clarke


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

going to get it washed with a brilo pad first to make it more of a challange


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

*PCing*

im looking to get my car PCd as well, if anyone can, please get in touch thanks

jonny


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

where ru located


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

located in many places, mainly omagh or belfast


----------

